# Fischfinder für den Preis



## Andy89 (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
Ich Fische auf einem Fluss dessen Tiefe bei 2-12 Meter ca beträgt. Gibt es ein mobiles Echolot bis 300€ was mir wirklich zuverlässig Fische anzeigen kann? War ein mal mit einem humminbird unterwegs, Model weiß ich leider nicht mehr... Auf jeden fall haben wir damit keine fische sehen können.

MfG
Andy


----------



## Andy89 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischfinder für den Preis*

Hm, niemand eine Antwort?


----------



## 63°Nord (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischfinder für den Preis*

Gibt es ein mobiles Echolot bis 300€ was mir wirklich zuverlässig Fische anzeigen kann?


Nein gibt es nicht


----------



## Andy89 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischfinder für den Preis*

Danke, dass ist sich eine Antwort  ab welchem Preis kann ich da mit brauchbarem Gerät rechnen? 

MfG
Andy


----------



## danisus (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischfinder für den Preis*

Hey Andy,

tu dir mal den Gefallen und ruf im Echolotzentrum an. Da bekommst ne wirklich gute Beratung. Fische sehen is sowieso so ne Sache! Da müsstest du eins mit mehr Watt nehmen. 
Ich wollte damals au net viel Ausgeben, bin dann aber letztendlich bei nem 718 mit Quadrabeam von Humminbird gelandet. Da hab ich au beim Echolotzentrum angerufen. Die wollen dir auch nicht dass Teuerste verkaufen sondern eines dass zu deinen Bedürfnissen passt.
Aber schau einfach mal auf der Seite nach. Eventuell is das 561x was für dich kommt aber mit Portabel Set etwas über 300 drüber.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Angelrichie (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischfinder für den Preis*

Hallo Daniel,
kann ich auch nur empfehlen!!!!!! Habe auch das 718- Quadrabeam. Wann nutzt Du die Quadrabeam- Ansicht in der Praxis? 
Viele Grüße
Richard


----------



## danisus (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischfinder für den Preis*

Hallo Richard,

Ich nutze meistens die Quadrabeam Ansicht. Da mein Gewässer im Durchschnitt 2-5 tief is, hab ich so ne größere Abdeckung. Die Fischanzeige is mir eigendlich wurscht, mich interessiert eigentlich nur die Bodenstrucktur, Krautfelder usw.
Wenn ich's genauer haben will wechsel ich in die Dualbeam Ansicht. Da meine Ich dass es etwas genauer dargestellt wird.
Aber jetzt mal schaun wies nach dem Update is. Mein Kabel müsste heute oder Morgen kommen und dann mal schaun.

Grüße


----------

